# Sunday Jan 22nd.



## Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

Looking to go somewhere north. Where are you guys skiing this weekend?


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 17, 2012)

The Institution.


----------



## Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

I was thinking Cannon, I'v never been.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jan 17, 2012)

Gore . . . Should be good this weekend.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 17, 2012)

My institution!


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 17, 2012)

Puck it said:


> My institution!



You better take it easy on the little fella, little man!

Were you up last Sunday?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 17, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> You better take it easy on the little fella, little man!
> 
> Were you up last Sunday?



Saturday. Poached Paulies and Mid Hardscrabble.  It w nice.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 18, 2012)

Whiteface


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 19, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Saturday. Poached Paulies and Mid Hardscrabble.  It w nice.



How much snow is needed yet for Mit to open?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 19, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> How much snow is needed yet for Mit to open?



A lot. There is plenty at the top, but nothing down low.  Baron's was said to be pretty barron last Sunday. I'm punny.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like I got a free pass to Sunapee on Sunday and some friends to meet up there so I can't really pass that up!


edit:... It's also possible I'll blow them off and go to Sugarbush because Sunday @ Sugarbush I'm fairly sure is going to be the best skiing in New England.


----------



## Nick (Jan 20, 2012)

I'd love to meet up with some of you guys .... thinking Cannon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Jan 21, 2012)

So, another option is Magic. I'm trying to stick to a 3 hr drive each way tops for tomorrow. 

Anyone interesting in meeting up at either Cannon or Magic?


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 21, 2012)

Sugarbush.  Good day today. Round 2 tomorrow


----------



## Nick (Jan 22, 2012)

On the way to cannon anyone's gonna be there let me know

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2012)

Magic.


----------

